# Friars Walk Shopping Centre, Reading - Oct 2011



## randomnut (Oct 2, 2011)

I've been after seeing this site for a number of years now and after a number of failures, and a kind offer by F&O Airsoft (Cheers again guys), I took the opportunity to head over.

Closed in 2004 due the arrival of the Oracle shopping centre, Friars Walk was a shopping mall/walkway which used to link Friars Street to Station Street in Reading.

There are a lot of really interesting features in this place, it is surprising how mich they were able to cram into such a small amount of space.

One of the particular highlights was the ballpit/kids play area which was surprisingly large, and my pictures of it particularly crap so they won't be included here.




























































​
Full set on Flickr

Have to say it really was an awesome explore and one i've been looking at for ages. Hopefully I can get back soon and re-shoot bits like the ball pit  I'm making arrangements to head there for some Airsoft games too as I can definitely see why they chose it, makes an awesome arena.

Finally and without trying to sound preachy, but if anyone does fancy doing this site, just give Lee or Mark at F&O Airsoft a shout. They don't bite  In seriousness being in Reading they have enough trouble with the filth chavs making their own enterances into the site and they're trying to run a business there. They're totally cool with Explorers and happy to just open the door if you give them a shout. Would be nice to demonstrate we're not the 'filthy vandals' some sections of the media make us out to be


----------



## banshee (Oct 2, 2011)

you didn't see any zombies roaming about ? :twitcy:


----------



## Em_Ux (Oct 3, 2011)

looks a top notch explore.

Thanks for posting!


----------



## Pincheck (Oct 3, 2011)

aye very nice mate,something i have never had the time for well done


----------



## TeeJF (Oct 3, 2011)

I do like the look of that place! Thanks for posting. And I was in bl**dy Reading yesterday too... bah!


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 23, 2011)

banshee said:


> you didn't see any zombies roaming about ? :twitcy:


There will be in feb 2011 .. although not for long... im paintballing here for resident evil II, im on the humans side  ..

nice set of pictures


----------



## night crawler (Nov 23, 2011)

That was eight months ago how can you manage that, do you have a Tardis.


----------



## Urban Witness (Nov 23, 2011)

doh its all the excitement .. and i still had to read it a dozen times .. before i realised the error .. i mean feb 2012


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 24, 2011)

Wow what an airsoft site! Looks an incredible explore!


----------



## alex76 (Nov 24, 2011)

brill job mate love it i remember walking round this place when it was open years ago when i had a job on in the area nice one cheers for sharing


----------



## kathyms (Nov 24, 2011)

looks good id like to do that one chears for posting.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't know how I missed this report before because it's bloody fantastic! Looks like a very exciting explore


----------



## mersonwhoopie (Nov 24, 2011)

Great report. My mate does airsoft here, he has a picture on his facebook in the ballpit and it looks huge in that


----------

